# Layman and SSH/SSL +bindist

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

Had to fallback SSH/SSL to -bindist as it otherwise seemed to brake

```
layman -S

.....

layman IOError was:<urlopen error unknown url type: https>
```

No idea if within bug report scope or not.

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## Ant P.

Who are you distributing binaries to?

----------

